# The Philippines - One photo per day



## elantonio (Jun 8, 2007)

Following the trend here, and starting a new thread for the Philippines.









Camotes Island, Cebu


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Palawan


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

tinuy an falls










credits to the photographer...


----------



## OfficeSpaceMakati (Dec 5, 2008)

*Makati | Offers best Office Space & other service*

Makati - The Business Capital Of the Philippines










Makati is the major financial, commercial and economic hub in the Philippines, often referred to as the financial capital of the Philippines since many global companies have their offices and headquarters in the city. Makati is also home to the influential Makati Business Club and the Philippine Stock Exchange. Ayala Avenue, running through the heart of the Central Business District is often called the Wall Street of the Philippines.

If you're going to establish business why won't you try at Makati.We can help you in finding great offices for your business company.And we can give you Business advices also.Having business in makati is great.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers: the last one is photoshopped


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

Eastwood City, Libis Quezon City


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

Banaue Rice Terraces
photosapience


----------



## ericlucky290 (Dec 3, 2007)

Amanpulo


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

i have any phillipin friends here in germany. good people fantastic land.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

One of my best friends comes from the Philippines. His family still lives in the capital. He's going to visit them next year. His mother and little brother and some other family members also live here in Holland.


----------



## edap617 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Tanon Straight*

This body of water is bwetween the islands of Cebu and Negros.


----------



## edap617 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Highland in Negros Occidental Province, Phlippines*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Manila (Capital of Philippines)


----------



## ericlucky290 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Sunrise at Panglao Island, Bohol*


----------



## edap617 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Mayon Volcano and the Cagsawa ruins*

This is what remained of the Cagsawa Church Belfry after Mayon Volcano erupted in 1914.

I took this photo during my last visit to the Bicol region middle of this year (2008).


----------



## ericlucky290 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Baguio City*


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

Batanes


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

BORACAY ISLAND









by MsBernal


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

Pear Farm Resort
Samal Island Davao


----------



## Grandew09 (Jan 15, 2008)

tonight said:


> *Chocolate Hills* - This the most famous tourist attraction in Bohol. Among the thousands of perfectly cone-shaped hills which abound in Central Bohol, two of the hills have been developed into resort. On top of the hill are two youth hostels with a conference room, cozy cottages with private rooms and accommodations, swimming pool, tennis court and restaurant. A climb up 213 concrete steps on the other hill is an observation deck where one can view God's wondrous creations spread below as far as the eyes can see. The grasses which cover the hills turn brown in the dry season. Its uniqueness shows when the hills are wet, it turns into green and when the sun is up high, it turns brown.


Here's the other pictures of chocolate hills...

Kudos's to the owner of this pics..


----------



## boybleauXx (Sep 22, 2005)

*heres my collection of a tropical sunny destination*

*click the link : *ADVENTURE Destination


----------



## amigo32 (Apr 5, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## Greypilgrim (May 4, 2010)

*Mayon Volcano*

Mayon Volcano, also known as Mount Mayon, is an active stratovolcano in the province of Albay, in the Bicol Region, on the island of Luzon, in the Philippines. Renowned as the "perfect cone" because of its almost symmetrically conical shape, Mayon forms the northern boundary of Legazpi City. 










Photo by *Tom Tam*


----------



## todmajdas (Aug 25, 2010)

RuneScape players represent a wide range of nationalities and ages. To some extent, players who speak languages other than English tend to gravitate to servers populated by other players who speak the same language; some worlds have larger numbers of players who speak Spanish, Dutch, French, German, or other languages. It is not uncommon, however, to see many languages on the chat screen throughout RuneScape game. A German translation of RuneScape has been released as an open beta.

Buy for us!platform,Provide Buy WOW Gold and Final Fantasy Gil

A set of official of the RuneScape Forums created entirely by Jagex programmers is available to players on the Cheap RS Gold website. On the forums, players are able to participate in game discussions, play player-made forum games, make arrangements to buy or sell items, and interact with the community. Free players can read the forums, but posting on them is reserved for paying members or free players with more than 12.5million xp. The RS website are quite diverse, allowing thousands of players to access them at any given time. Each forum has its own specific list of rules enforced by forum moderators.

Players can submit questions via an e-mail address listed on the RS website to any NPC in the game. Selected letters are answered in an update called Postbag from the Hedge, at the end of each month. Players can also submit original RuneScape related artwork, some of which is displayed in a gallery on the RuneScape website. Media featured have included sculpture, comics, drawings, and paintings.

RuneScape has a player economy based largely around items produced using skills. Raw materials are collected using the extracting skills, such as Fishing, and are processed into more advanced materials with processing skills, such as cooking. The products produced by processing skills, such as amour or food, it are often sold and used by players in combat. Some players engage in arbitrage, commonly referred to as "merchanting", in order to turn a profit in game by buying and selling RS gold items. Historically, inflation has caused some instability in the game economy. Inflation is caused by a variety of factors, including the large number of resources put into the game by macroing.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pic of Mayon Volcano and the Chocolate Hills impressive as always. Regards.*


----------



## bigdaddierich72 (Aug 2, 2010)

caramoan, cam sur, philippines


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

*Mayon Volcano ang Legaspi, Albay*












^^ Mayon Volcano and Legaspi, Albay
Love it..:banana::cheers:











^^Iloilo River.. I LOve! I Love!♥ :applause:

kudos to the photographers..keep it up..:banana:


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

^^:applause:♥:bow:
in Dos Hermanos, Ilocos Norte



















^^:banana:
Enchanted River, Surigao del Sur



kudos to the photographers..:cheers:


----------

